# these people are so gross



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Its been months and we have not run into any OM's There was the one time at the stop light, but as far as I know she has not recognized any OM's or ONS. today at happy hour she ran into a bad influence.

This chick and my wife ran together last year, but the chick started steeling and then got canned(worked together). I asked W to stop hanging out and she agreed.
The trickel truth I got from W from the last 7 months was insane. Basicly she would invite my W to places to get the guy/guys to show. (W cute/chick not) Chick and wife got into one scary situation, but W's best friend picked W up and got her out (the chick stayed). This was the last time they hungout.

Today, back at the bar we ran in to chick and some guy and sure enought the chick was not with her husband. She was called over to the chicks table. 1st thought "you not going alone"so we got up tegther and went over. Well we almost lost our orginal seats so I went bact to claim them. These people were asking W if she could get way and can they meet up later and specificly, things that did not envolve me. My wife told them that she had a new arrangment with me and did not want to hang out. W said good by and went back to our seats. 
These gross people then followed W and tried to mouch off my doggie bags. These people where pale and as frail as vampires. As we both excused are self to leave, my wife said "God she,s aged".

I had meet the chick once, and ya she did look worn.
Thank God I confronted my W when I did and she listened. 

I wish all cheating spouses could see into the future and see what things to come will look like. I feel this also was a glimpse at what things could have been if we didn't change our behaviors.


----------



## whynot (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes... I know it seems awful to get pleasure out of seeing the other person not looking very attractive anymore! Im friends with my husband OW on FB and she just updated her pic.... Im aging way better than she is SHe looks emaciated. I have been taking care to eat well and exercise etc... I may have a little flesh, but better than drawn and pale. I would love to show my husband the pic to show him what he is "missing out" on)) LOL! (Although referencing my other post, he may have someone else now)

On the positive side, I have decided to not stooop to his level anymore. No more affair for me either (its been a while now). Im going to remain above temptation to find someone who wants to not say no to me. Im better than that, and I know that now.


----------

